# Help - panic



## Casper (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, I have just tested my 7 year old daughter's blood, about 40 mins after eating (chix nuggets, chips,beans) she was 9.5.  Do any of you think that this is a cause for concern????  She isn't a big eater, likes a reasonable amount of water/juice, but has been losing a bit of weight recently - about 3lbs over 6 weeks.  No excessive trips to loo.

i might be over anxious, I am type 1 myself for the last 8 1/2 years, and am suddenly sooooo anxious here.  

Anybody help? Thanks


----------



## bev (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Casper,

I would think its common for a non-D to get to these levels ocassionally. The weight loss is a slight worry - has she been more active than normal? I would check her in 4 hours after eating and see what she is. Also, do the morning test as this may give a better indication if levels are higher than they should be. Try not to panic (easier said than done i know). As a precaution perhaps a ketone check?Bev


----------



## Copepod (Nov 13, 2009)

Casper, I assume your daughter doesn't have diabetes? Don't panic. 9.5 is not unknown in people without diabetes, and not too bad in someone on insulin 40 mins after eating, but why test after 40 mins? Best leave it 2 hours after eating. Without knowing your daugher's weight, it's difficult to know how significant is a weight loss of 3lbs over 6 weeks. Best keep an eye on her thirst / drink intake and trips to urinate - and seek help if it seems excessive, trusting your instincts to find help urgently if appropriate - GP / A&E etc NHS Direct (or Welsh / Scottish / Northern Irish equivalent can be very helpful, 24 hrs a day.


----------



## Casper (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for quick replies,  

bev: will do morning test, she is a picky eater and has used food as a way to gain control, eating slooooooooowly for instance.  The ketone strips are a good idea, will dig them out.

copepod: tested her as she has steadily lost around half to 1lb a week for last 6 weeks, although she eats a reasonable amoutn.  Could be a growth spurt?? I will keep monitoring all the key points.  

Maybe over anxious being type 1 myself .  Thanks again


----------

